# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Optimale Sattelhöhe beim Downhill-Bike

## SchreinerW11

Hallo, 
ich bin noch recht neu in der Downhill-Szene und würde gerne wissen, was die optimale Sattelhöhe zum Downhillen ist.

Danke im Voraus  :Smile: 
Simon

----------


## prolink88

Servus

soweit unten wie es möglich ist ohne das das hinterrad anschleift
man führt das Bike auch in dem man mit der Beininnenseite am Sattel sich abstützt

----------


## Pilatus

Das ist etwas Geschmackssache und abhängig vom Fahrstil und Größe.Aber eher nicht ganz unten. damit man mit den Schenkeln noch "mitlenken" kann.Ich brauch den Sattel kurz oberhalb der Knie.

----------

